# costa del mars



## deermaster81 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just got my new pair of costas with green 580 lenses. AWESOME  The best pair of glasses I've ever owned. I thought the 400 lens were good but these are even better.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got the copper 580's and they are awesome . Unfortunately they're also in Daytona right now with a busted lens . Don't drop them on concrete !


----------



## germag (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, the 580s are glass lenses....some of the 400s are too. The 400s are available in polycarbonate, CR-39, and glass. As far as I know the 580s only come in glass. I have a pair of the blue mirror 580s and I love them. I just bought my wife a pair of polycarbonate 400s.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 16, 2010)

580's are a touch clearer than the 400's, but they are also a touch heavier, and because I wear them so much, I have to wear the Brine's with 400's...but both are about the only thing you'll see on captains and mates..


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the triple tail with the blue mirror 580's and love them. Always bought cheap glasses till I received a gift certificate for them. I'm on my second pair and sold! I been told customer service is excellent so if you have a broken lens just send them in it should be covered under the lifetime warranty.


----------



## marknga (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a pair of Tortoise Harpoon's with the Amber Glass and I like them. But then again I can't complain about them as they were free. Yep 2 summers ago while at New Smyrna Beach I was on my morning walk to the inlet. I found 4 pairs of sunglasses over mile and half stretch of beach, the Costa Del Mar's were buried in the sand, only the arm was sticking up, I mean they were encrusted. I didn't know what I had till I got them back to the condo and cleaned them up, just like brand new. The only sunglasses I wear and the next pair I buy will be Costa Del Mar's.


----------



## brokenskeg (Apr 20, 2010)

You wont catch me on the water without my Wave Killer 580's . I love em .


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 20, 2010)

one word of warning, never leave them on a hot dash, the grey rubber part on the arms will break down and start to rub off, smear on the lens, and otherwise get aggravating...


----------



## maker4life (Apr 20, 2010)

DEERFU39 said:


> I have the triple tail with the blue mirror 580's and love them. Always bought cheap glasses till I received a gift certificate for them. I'm on my second pair and sold! I been told customer service is excellent so if you have a broken lens just send them in it should be covered under the lifetime warranty.



Broken lenses aren't covered under the lifetime warranty .


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Costa's are the best bang for your buck if you ask me! I had a pair then when I started wearing glasses I sold them because I couldnt see very good with them on. Now that im useing contacts ill be getting me another pair here soon.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 20, 2010)

Love em'. I have a pair of the 580's with the blue mirror for offshore, and I bought some plastics ones for the truck. the glass gets heavy after a while, the plastic you don't even know they are there.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 20, 2010)

I love my Costa's! Had 2 pair of Ray Ban polarized prior to buying Costa's. Ray Ban's just wouldn't hold up. I've had to send my Costa's back on 2 occasions to be fixed. Both times my fault. Customer service was great & even though damage was not covered under warranty, the repair cost was very reasonable.


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe I should go to the 'On Topic' but I will try here first....
My question is
which model is better suited for 'little headed' people.  I wanted the Waves but the order form said they were BIG framed and if you needed smaller frame glasses these would not be suitable.
  I know ...go to a store and try them on, but we don't have anyone near us here that has them.
 I am thinking of the Triple Tails now, what you think?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 21, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Maybe I should go to the 'On Topic' but I will try here first....
> My question is
> which model is better suited for 'little headed' people.  I wanted the Waves but the order form said they were BIG framed and if you needed smaller frame glasses these would not be suitable.
> I know ...go to a store and try them on, but we don't have anyone near us here that has them.
> I am thinking of the Triple Tails now, what you think?



Cabelas catalog has the frame size listed in the middle column.   I consider my face to be on the smaller side of medium and the Brines are perfect,  blocking sun reflecting off the water and peripherals, Triple tails and Fathoms are slightly smaller and then the Stringer's are the smallest.  But another reason you should try to find a place (local mall maybe, if you can stand to go to one) is so you can decide which lens you want..The blue mirror is great for intense sun on big water ocean and lakes, but the amber does well enough for big water, driving, and small creeks and streams as more of an all around lens...

Here is a description of the different lens types and color applications...
http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/Technology/PureLensPerfection/


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, I will look there.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 21, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Maybe I should go to the 'On Topic' but I will try here first....
> My question is
> which model is better suited for 'little headed' people.  I wanted the Waves but the order form said they were BIG framed and if you needed smaller frame glasses these would not be suitable.
> I know ...go to a store and try them on, but we don't have anyone near us here that has them.
> I am thinking of the Triple Tails now, what you think?



I have a narrow face and the "Stringers" fit me the best. I went to Dicks to try on a few pair before ordering mine on here though...


----------



## GAGE (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a pair of wave killer 400's and a pair of black fin 580's,  they are great glasses.


----------



## scoggins (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluids!!! ALL THE WAY!!

$180 = 1 fame with 3 sets of lens' and a case


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

Work treated me good last week so i paid off my wife's Nissan and bought me a pair of Costa Brine's in Gunmetal with the Blue Mirror 400 glass.  Always wanted a good pair and finally bit the bullet.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 17, 2010)

I fought the temptation to spend that much on sunglasses for years. When I had Lasik surgery I decided it was time. As it turns out, the surgery and the glasses is the best money I've ever spent on myself.


----------



## Wes (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a little known fact...Sunglasses are considered a medical device by the FDA. So if you go to BassPro or Dicks or similar and buy some off the rack glasses under $50 AND they say they block 100% of UVA/UVB rays or claim they are polarized then you can feel sure they are. They are also required to have some projectile resistance, but not much. Just an FYI in case you can't afford Costa's and are worried cheap sunglasses are bad for you. They are required to do what they are labled to do. With the more expensive sunglasses you get better quality lenses and add on's like fog proof or water and oil streak proof, but they don't protect your eyes any better. No one at a sunglasses shop will tell you this.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wes said:


> Here is a little known fact...Sunglasses are considered a medical device by the FDA. So if you go to BassPro or Dicks or similar and buy some off the rack glasses under $50 AND they say they block 100% of UVA/UVB rays or claim they are polarized then you can feel sure they are. They are also required to have some projectile resistance, but not much. Just an FYI in case you can't afford Costa's and are worried cheap sunglasses are bad for you. They are required to do what they are labled to do. With the more expensive sunglasses you get better quality lenses and add on's like fog proof or water and oil streak proof, but they don't protect your eyes any better. No one at a sunglasses shop will tell you this.



This is correct. A $30 pair of glasses are just as protective as the $200 Costa's. Click the link below to read the article.

http://www.healthreserve.com/vision/sunglasses.htm


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 9, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> one word of warning, never leave them on a hot dash, the grey rubber part on the arms will break down and start to rub off, smear on the lens, and otherwise get aggravating...



yeah was on my second pair of brine 580's,  rubber gone to nothing.  But couldnt send them back,  beaufort river claimed them   3rd pair on the way


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Sunglasses*

I like Maui Jims


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 21, 2010)

hogman3 said:


> I like Maui Jims



Always had Maui's but tried a pair of costa's and went back to the maui's. Not sure which ones I had, but I remember squinting alot from an inside glare.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes said:


> Here is a little known fact...Sunglasses are considered a medical device by the FDA. So if you go to BassPro or Dicks or similar and buy some off the rack glasses under $50 AND they say they block 100% of UVA/UVB rays or claim they are polarized then you can feel sure they are. They are also required to have some projectile resistance, but not much. Just an FYI in case you can't afford Costa's and are worried cheap sunglasses are bad for you. They are required to do what they are labled to do. With the more expensive sunglasses you get better quality lenses and add on's like fog proof or water and oil streak proof, but they don't protect your eyes any better. No one at a sunglasses shop will tell you this.



This is true about the UV protection....BUT when I finally broke down and bought some Costas after using cheapos for years I discovered the comfort and frame and lens quality and clarity I have been missing. I love my costas. There is a difference.


----------



## beast#21 (Nov 19, 2010)

i have 2 pair the triple tail drift wood with green mirror and the frigate black frame with blue mirror and extremely happy with both! best glasses by far!


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely love my brine 400's!!!!!!!!!!


----------

